# best size and age of pony for my 8 year old



## KDaly (25 October 2014)

I am looking to buy a first pony for my average height (very slim/athletic) 8 year old daughter and I am unsure what size would be best.

Obviously the pony can't be too big that she is unable to do on the ground or too forward going that she loses confidence but then again I don't want to buy an older 12.2 only to find she needs her second pony in a years time. I am sort of thinking 13.2 may be ok as there is a mare this size at the riding stables that she rides well but has been unable to loan as she kicks and bites.
My daughter has been riding for a couple of years, recently passed pony club D Test, canters well and has had her first jump lesson. The jump lesson was on a 26 year old 12.2 who used to do a lot of jumping in his day and he got very excited, put his head down and took off. She stayed on and did manage to get his head up but she was tearful afterwards. However, she is really keen to have her next jump lesson and really wants to compete when she is able. So, I thought we should look for something she can grow with safely in the schooled environment of our riding stables where we would take a livery.
But as I am very "green" I would really appreciate advice from those more experienced owners out there.

Thanks in anticipation ...


----------



## KDaly (25 October 2014)

Sorry, I realise this is very similar to my last post!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (25 October 2014)

If she's only 8, I wouldn't go for anything bigger than 13hh. I'm 13 and 5ft at the moment, and fit my 13.3hh NF mare fine (I've had her 2 years), but look too big on my little sister's 12hh mare, but also don't look silly on two of our horses, one is 15.3hh & the other 16.1hh. If she struggles to pull a 26 year old 12.2hh up, then you probably want a 12.1hh - 13hh 10y/o to 20 y/o pony. I'd personally avoid anything younger than 8, as they can still be a bit green or inexperienced, and not get anything older than 20, as in a few years the pony will need retiring - Having said that, my little sister's pony is 24, and still a spring chicken!

I'd ask her instructor, as he or she will be able to tell you what your daughter is capable of riding/ handling. I wouldn't buy a 13.2hh for an 8 year old, 13hh should be plenty height wise.


----------



## KDaly (25 October 2014)

If she's only 8, I wouldn't go for anything bigger than 13hh. I'm 13 and 5ft at the moment, and fit my 13.3hh NF mare fine (I've had her 2 years), but look too big on my little sister's 12hh mare, but also don't look silly on two of our horses, one is 15.3hh & the other 16.1hh. If she struggles to pull a 26 year old 12.2hh up, then you probably want a 12.1hh - 13hh 10y/o to 20 y/o pony. I'd personally avoid anything younger than 8, as they can still be a bit green or inexperienced, and not get anything older than 20, as in a few years the pony will need retiring - Having said that, my little sister's pony is 24, and still a spring chicken!

I'd ask her instructor, as he or she will be able to tell you what your daughter is capable of riding/ handling. I wouldn't buy a 13.2hh for an 8 year old, 13hh should be plenty height wise.[/QUOTE]


----------



## KDaly (25 October 2014)

That is really good and helpful advice, thanks!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (25 October 2014)

KDaly said:



			That is really good and helpful advice, thanks!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome! Good luck, I hope your daughter enjoys her new pony when you find 'the one'.


----------



## Shay (25 October 2014)

Although the previous poster has a point - getting the right pony is more important than getting the right height  We got my daughter's first when she was 7.  He's 13.3 and for the first year she couldn't do a huge amount with him from the ground.  But he was - and is - a totally angelic perfect first pony.  If we had spent the first 4 years having to leg her up or use a mounting block it wouldn't have mattered - it was the nature and type of pony that was important.  She's now 15 and 5 ponies later - we still have our perfect first for life!!

Kids at 8 charge quite fast.  So do kids at 13 by the way!  She might put on a growth spurt in the next 12 months, or not for 2 or 3 years.  She wants to SJ now - but might change her mind when she discovers eventing.  Or tetrathlon.  Or - god forbid... polo.  (Very expensive that one!)  Also - what are you going to do with first pony when time comes for second pony?  Are you able to keep 2?  or will you go through the heartbreaking process of selling one to move on?  (Don't even think about the third or fourth...)

For a very first pony I would strongly recommend a loan.  There are a lot of really good first ponies available (and no few horrors...) because often, as with us, the first one becomes a pet - but far too good to do nothing so they get loaned out, often through pony club, to the next young jockey.  That way when it is outgrown, be that in terms of what it can do or in terms of child size, then it just goes back to its home for life and on to the next so the grieving child can still see it from time to time.  (They get over it...).

Or - if you still want to buy a first pony outright then think about something a bit bigger which will last her for longer - and accept that she won't be able to do much on the ground until she gets bigger.

Whatever you do - don't buy a youngster.  They don't grow up together.  I have to say I personally think 8 is too young. (Sorry - horse age - not child)  I would say look at the 10 - 14 age bracket as a minimum.  Ponies live until 30+ and usually remain in ridden work long past their mid 20's so that is loads of time.

Your daughter sounds like she is in a PC Center now.  Once she has her own she'll need to switch to the local branch so it is well worth giving the local DC or young rider co-coordinator a ring.  Sound them out about who has a first ridden coming up available - share or buy.


----------



## Wiz201 (25 October 2014)

you can get 12 or 13 hand mini cobs which will grow with her and still be useful even when she's ten or older. Or a chunky native of any type would be good. Fells and Dales of 13 hands will be a good type, they have good temperaments and will turn their hoof to anything.


----------



## Equi (25 October 2014)

If she is only used to RS ponies i would get a smaller one on loan first. It will teach her how to look after a pony and ride one who is not institutionalised and she will be able to manage it more. Then when she is comfortable and a little bigger, send teh loan back and move on up. It could break her heart to have to sell a pony cause shes outgrew and unless you have another child to go onto it it would be a waste to keep it. Id say keep under 13..


----------



## mirage (26 October 2014)

equi has a good point,non riding school ponies are very different to riding school ones and your daughter will probably have to take a step back progress wise.We bought a 20 year old 13hh when our daughters were 7 and 6 and it was the best money we ever spent.My eldest still rides her now,3 years later as she is one of those rare ponies that goes up a gear as the child progresses. I did have to do the grooming and tacking up for a long while though,as they couldn't reach very far.Once the eldest outgrows her,my now 9 year old will move onto her [providing she is still fit and healthy].My 9 year old is currently loaning a 12h pony from a friend,who is 24 and very whizzy,not a first pony.We have had youngsters before,but I wouldn't do it again for a first pony,nothing under 10,I love my oldies!

We have a queue of people wanting our 13hh pony when we no longer have a rider for her,she will never be sold as she will always have a home with us,but I'd consider loaning her to the right family.

Whereabouts are you? Someone on here might have a steady pony needing a job.


----------



## Shay (27 October 2014)

Mirage is right - its these perfect PC / first ponies with a home for life you need to lock onto.  They are around and available for loan to the right home - or share on current yard.  I still think recommendation from your local PC Branch DC is probably the most sound.  The PC's know these wonder ponies and want to keep them in the branch as much as possible.  The only sticking point I can see is that these types of ponies are very seldom loaned onto working livery.  I know I would never do that with my lad.  I'm sure there are great working liveries out there and I know people who have started very happily on working livery.  But it isn't a universal longer term solution for anyone other than the riding school.  So do build into your plans the fact that - whatever decision you make about buy vs loan - you are going to need a different livery solution in the longer term - especially if she is keen to compete.

Not sure where in the UK you are but if you are in Surrey PM me and I might be able to help.


----------



## Kallibear (27 October 2014)

Don't worry too much about height, go for temperament.

A naughty 12.2 firecracker will potentially scare the pants off her, whilst a gentle kind 15hh cob might be her best friend.

Look for a kind gentle 13.2 ish but don't rule out very stocky 12.2hh or even kind slim built 14.2.

As a very new novice it is so so important you under-horse her initially so she feels 110% safe. The pony she would 'cope with' in the riding school will destroy her confidence when privately owned. Because she sounds a little nervous, sh needs something a little lazy and very bombproof and safe. Once she's learnt to make her lazy pony go, she'll be ready for something a little more whizzy.


----------



## minnieminster1 (2 November 2014)

I would say definitely no bigger than 13h. However it depends on what the pony is like. You could get say a 11.2 but only older riders can ride it because it is so strong. One thing to remember though is riding school ponies are very different to any other pony. They are usually fine in the riding school but if you were say to take one to a competition then it could be rather different. 

I was on a 12.2 until I was 10 and would of gone on with it however all my instructors said I was out riding it. If it wasn't for that I would still of been riding it at something like age 12. 
I would try some different ponies out and judge them by their character not size.


----------

